# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Ми-35

## SergeyL



----------


## Саныч 62

Подскажите, что это?

----------


## Антон Цюпка

Это ИК-фара.

----------


## Саныч 62

Спасибо!
 А с другой стороны подсвета нет?

----------


## AC

Вчера над Тикритом:

http://www.goerie.com/storyimage/GE/...-303279946.jpg

(С)АР отседа:
After U.S. airstrikes, Iraq troops start final push for Tikrit - GoErie.com - Erie, PA

----------


## SergeyL

Ми-35М

----------


## KURYER

МИ-35 ВВС Бразилии, октябрь 2015 ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## OKA

Дефиляции Ми-35 при наступлении в Ираке  на 1:14 и 2:53 .

Irak - Ofensiva del Ejército Iraquí y los Chiíes contra el ISIS al Norte de saladino - 2 Marzo 2016 




Отсюда : 

https://www.facebook.com/tOPeTEGZ


Вариант съёмок известного эпизода работы спецназа РФ :

"Бегом с..., бегом б..."   :Biggrin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdEw...bPnKhfcISfzuXR

----------


## Djoker

((((( Literatura Clandestina Revolucionária ))))): ao vivo da guerra imperialista americana no iraq 02.02.16

----------


## OKA

"Учебно тренировочные полеты вертолетов МИ-35МС RF-13347 и RF-13345."




Качаем, пока висит ролик))

----------


## Mad_cat

А я-то со слепу думал, что перепутал с президентскими ми-8

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

аэ. Чкаловский


http://aviaforum.ru/threads/moi-foto...9#post-1890827

----------


## kabuki

Качество низкое, смаз, но 35МС в таком ракурсе не часто можно увидеть  :Wink:

----------


## Djoker

Ми-35МС, якобы, после испытания обстрелом СОЭП "Витебск", лето 2015г.





Ми-35 :: гиф анимация (гифки - ПРИКОЛЬНЫЕ gif анимашки) / смешные картинки и другие приколы: комиксы, гиф анимация, видео, лучший интеллектуальный юмор.

----------


## kabuki

Если верить экзифу, то это снято 31.07.2014 около 11 утра.
Но уже на следующий день, 01.08.2014 этот борт полностью собранный и покрашенный был в полёте. Я тот день прекрасно помню, около 16-30 все три 35МС эффектно прилетели откуда-то на МВЗ, я сам тогда минут за 20 до этого уехал, не дождался.  Фотки есть на РП. А ещё до этого, примерно утром-днём они скорее всего все свалили куда-то, судя по эфиру.
Если экзиф не врёт, то это какая-то фантастика.

----------


## Djoker

Чей красавчик? Снято на "Роствертоле".





http://aviaforum.ru/threads/rov-aehr...3#post-1917310

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Еще один казахстанский боевой вертолет Ми-35М 



Еще один из первых полученных Силами воздушной обороны Казахстана боевых вертолетов Ми-35М (бортовой номер "01 красный"). Алма-Ата, 14.12.2016 "

Казахстан получил первые вертолеты Ми-35М - bmpd

Еще один казахстанский боевой вертолет Ми-35М: dambiev

----------


## Djoker

Photo: 01 (CN: ) Mil Mi-35M Hind by Maxim Morozov Photoid:8447740 - JetPhotos.Net


Photo: 02 (CN: ) Mil Mi-35M Hind by Yelena Morozova Photoid:8446174 - JetPhotos.Net


https://www.facebook.com/groups/kazs...0393585903151/

----------


## Сергей72

Ми-24ВМ (Ми-35М-3) «KADEX -2016»

----------


## OKA

"Авиабаза ВКС РФ в Псковской области получила два новейших ударных вертолета Ми-35. Вертолеты прошли все этапы заводских испытаний, в ходе которых было протестировано бортовое оборудование, система навигации и радиолокационные комплексы."

----------


## USSR2

На последнем видео Ми-35 то с шасси, то они вроде как убраны. У него они убираются разве?

----------


## kabuki

> На последнем видео Ми-35 то с шасси, то они вроде как убраны. У него они убираются разве?


В таких сюжетах видеоряд может как иметь, так и не иметь ничего общего собственно с самой новостью.
То есть не факт, что в этом сюжете вообще есть свежие кадры этих самых двух переданных Ми-35М.
Возможно, это смесь из архивных записей и актуальных кадров, возможно на 100% нарезка их архивных кадров, я склоняюсь ко второму варианту.

----------


## Djoker

https://informburo.kz/stati/krokodil...ishestvie.html

----------


## OKA

"Захвачен боевиками "Бригад обороны Бенгази" на аэродроме у г.Рас-Лануф у сил фельдмаршала Хафтара, командующего так называемой "Ливийской национальной армией", то есть фактически силами ливийской Палаты представителей в Тобруке, контролирующей восток страны. В свою очередь "Бригады обороны Бенгази" представляют собой часть выбитых из Бенгази силами Хафтара радикальных боевиков, которых фактически приютили силы Военного совета Мисураты на авиабазе Эль-Джуфра в центральной Ливии. Милиции из города Мисурата составляют одну из наиболее значительных сил в западной и центральной Ливии и сейчас поддерживают Правительство национального единства которое борется за контроль над Триполи еще и с Правительством национального спасения.
Бои сейчас идут за контроль над нефтяными терминалами, сначала "Бригады обороны Бенгази" захватили терминалы Рас-Лануфа и Эс-Сидра, сейчас "Ливийская национальная армия" их пытается отбить.

  

Ми-35 (экспортный Ми-24В)  захваченный на аэродроме Рас-Лануф"




Ливия. Трофейный Ми-35 (экспортный Ми-24В) - Юрий Лямин

----------


## OKA

https://www.facebook.com/14922523243...type=3&theater

----------


## Djoker

ВВС Нигерии









https://www.facebook.com/pg/hqnigeri...77226279156981

----------


## Nasok

Участники Парада Победы 2017, Кубинка.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Ми-35М Мали





https://twitter.com/PresidenceMali/s...62774539845633

----------


## OKA

С 1:32  :

----------


## wittman

Что это за прибор? Был ли он у всех Ми-35 в Сирии?

----------


## Djoker

> Что это за прибор?


Часть БКО "Витебск" - ультрафиолетовый пеленгатор факта пуска ракет.






> Был ли он у всех Ми-35 в Сирии?


У части не был.

----------


## wittman

> Часть БКО "Витебск" - ультрафиолетовый пеленгатор факта пуска ракет.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> У части не был.


Это красный 31? Какие борта еще были в такой конфигурации?

----------


## Djoker

> Это красный 31? Какие борта еще были в такой конфигурации?


Только его и нашёл.

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id224887

----------


## OKA

"Что происходит за забором 405-го завода в Алматы? Эксклюзивный репортаж"

https://informburo.kz/stati/v-kazahs...rtolyotov.html

----------


## wittman

Какие полки уже получили Ми-35М?

----------


## Сергей72

> Какие полки уже получили Ми-35М?


см. http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/7...storiya-serii/

----------


## wittman

39-ый полк армейской авиации (г. Джанкой), 
У Ми-35 с этого полка бортовые номера трех цифровые, с чем это связано?

----------


## Djoker

https://www.airplane-pictures.net/ph...rce-mil-mi-35/


https://www.airplane-pictures.net/ph...rce-mil-mi-35/

----------


## OKA

" Передача четырех боевых вертолетов Ми-35М армейской авиации Пакистана

    Как сообщили пакистанские ресурсы, 4 декабпя 2018 года на базе армейской авиации сухопутных войск Пакистана в Кветте (где дислоцирована 4-я эскадрилья армейской авиации) состоялась официальная церемония передачи представителями АО "Рособоронэкспорт" и завода-изготовителя АО "Росвертол" (входит в состав АО "Вертолеты России") армейской авиации Пакистана  четырех боевых- вертолетов Ми-35М.


    Официальная церемония передачи представителями АО "Рособоронэкспорт" и завода-изготовителя АО "Росвертол" (входит в состав АО "Вертолеты России") армейской авиации Пакистана  четырех боевых- вертолетов Ми-35М по контракту 2015 года. Кветта, 04.12.2018 (с) AhmAd IbrAhim / twitter.com/AhmAdTipu7

    Напомним, что контракт на поставку Пакистану четырех боевых вертолетов Ми-35М был заключен АО "Рособоронэкспорт" в августе 2015 года. Все четыре вертолета Ми-35М производства АО "Роствертол" были доставлены в Пакистан еще в 2017 году.

    Сообщалось, что в настоящее время пакистанская сторона ведет предконтрактные переговоры о закупке еще пяти вертолетов Ми-35М, а всего выражает намерение приобрести 20 таких вертолетов..


    Официальная церемония передачи представителями АО "Рособоронэкспорт" и завода-изготовителя АО "Росвертол" (входит в состав АО "Вертолеты России") армейской авиации Пакистана  четырех боевых- вертолетов Ми-35М по контракту 2015 года. Кветта, 04.12.2018 (с) AhmAd IbrAhim / twitter.com/AhmAdTipu7

Полностью :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3441784.html

----------


## OKA

"  Многоцелевые ударные вертолеты Ми-35М на военном параде в Пакистане

 
Многоцелевой ударный вертолет Ми-35М на военном параде в честь Дня Пакистана. 23 марта 2019 года.

23 марта 2019 года  в Исламабаде прошел традиционный военный парад в честь 79-го  празднования Дня Пакистана.
День Пакистана, отмечаемый ежегодно 23 марта, – один из главных праздников Исламской Республики Пакистан, который отмечается в связи с принятием в Лахоре в 1940 году резолюции, положившей начало движению за образование государства Пакистан.
В этом году почетным гостем парада стал премьер-министр Малайзии Махатхир Мохамад. В параде приняли участие около 4000 военных, в том числе военнослужащие из Азербайджана, Брунея, Бахрейна, Саудовской Аравии и Шри-Ланки.
Впервые в воздушной части парада приняли участие многоцелевые ударные вертолеты Ми-35М производства АО "Росвертол".
Контракт на поставку Пакистану четырех боевых вертолетов Ми-35М был заключен АО "Рособоронэкспорт" в августе 2015 года. Все четыре вертолета Ми-35М производства АО "Роствертол" были доставлены в Пакистан еще в 2017 году. Сообщалось, что в настоящее время пакистанская сторона ведет предконтрактные переговоры о закупке еще пяти вертолетов Ми-35М, а всего выражает намерение приобрести 20 таких вертолетов.."

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1552105.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" В социальных сетях появилась видеозапись встречи ударно-транспортного вертолета Ми-35М в Узбекистане. Местные военнослужащие по авиационной традиции подготовили для новой машины водяную арку с помощью пожарных автомобилей.




Напомним, что в марте 2018 года Россия и Узбекистан в ходе выставки вооружений ArmHiTech-2018 подписали соглашение о поставке вертолетов Ми-35М. Об этом заявил заместитель директора Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству Владимир Дрожжов.
Фото: Владимир Астапкович / РИА Новости
Мал, да удал: Як-130 применили в качестве штурмовиков в Алжире

Отметим, что выпускаемый в Ростове-на-Дону модернизированный вертолет Ми-35М отличает усовершенствованная конструкция. Он оснащается более мощными двигателями ВК-2500 и имеет стеклопластиковые лопасти несущего винта. Фюзеляж машины обладает укороченным крылом, что придает Ми-35М высокие летные характеристики, в частности, может эффективно применяться в условиях высоких температур и высокогорья. Поэтому не случайно Афганистан заявил, что не может променять российские Ми-35 на американские UH-60A+..."

Фото :

https://rg.ru/2019/12/20/reg-ufo/vid...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

Индонезийский ветерок.

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Найдено в интернете.

----------


## Fencer

Кадры боевой работы экипажей многоцелевых ударных вертолетов Ми-35 армейской авиации Западного военного округа в ходе специальной военной операции https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2424619@egNews

----------


## Fencer

Найдено в интернете.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id308601#rem256226

----------


## Fencer

Найдено в интернете

----------

